# Folding on PS3



## dustyshiv (Sep 22, 2009)

Guys,

Has anyone been folding on PS3? I want to know how it compares to the GPU folding. I heard tht the points given for PS3 is less as compared to the points given to GPU.

Just got a Slim PS3. I have configured it to fold for 50711...but the damn proxy in UAE is blocking the PS3 WU download servers. Will set it up to fold in India...where there r no blocks!!

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

I too would like to know how the PS3 folds.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Last I did it, and mind you this was a long while ago before current GPU client,  it gave about 1500PPD.  I've heard currently it gives about 800-1000PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2009)

My PS3 folded for a minute, hasn't since I moved to GPU folding approx 2-3months ago. 

It takes 6.5HRS/WU, each WU is roughly 251pts although occasionally it will run a slightly higher pt WU. 

I stopped folding on it because its horribly inefficient, at least my launch model is, since it uses about 200w (90nm Cell and RSX). In October I am upgrading it to the Slim edition which uses less than half the power on most tasks and set it back up to Fold again for s&g's when I am not playing on it (PS3 is dedicated gaming, PCs see 0 game time).


----------



## hat (Sep 23, 2009)

Ooh... doesn't seem too good.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm...makes me think whether to fold on it or not....On other hand, everybit helps!! Moreover I got the slim one...so it should eat less power.

HCF is on our backs brothers.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 23, 2009)

I fold on the PS3 and its done 143 Work Units and averages 253ns/d or something like that whatever that means. I just know that If I listen to music while its folding it drops down to 213ns/d. Also if the work unit is harder it will drop down. I think its a good folder personally.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 12, 2009)

this is from the folding@home site...



> It seems that the PS3 is more than 10X as powerful as an average PC. Why doesn't it get 10X the credit as well?
> 
> We balance the points based on both speed and the flexibility of the client. The GPU client is still the fastest, but it is the least flexible and can only run a very, very limited set of WUs. Thus, its points are not linearly proportional to the speed increase. The PS3 takes the middle ground between GPUs (extreme speed, but at limited types of WU's) and CPU's (less speed, but more flexibility in types of WUs). We have picked the PS3 as the natural benchmark machine for PS3 calculations and set its points per day to 900 to reflect this middle ground between speed (faster than CPU, but slower than GPU) and flexibility (more flexible than GPU, less than CPU).



so this means that even tho the ps3 can do more WU they decreased the points on it. am i right?


----------

